

Kill Hollywood could learn from the porn industry - tomasienrbc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEiWntrTWuY&feature=youtube_gdata_player

======
tomasienrbc
This guy says he saw his business losing profits from the "tube" sites (free
porn aggregators) but instead of bitching about it he said: thank you for
raising the profile of our industry, now let me go innovate and create
something to capitalize on it. Love it.

~~~
jeffool
Exactly, the guy saw his profile being raised and instead of saying "I'm not
getting paid, let me litigate" he said "How can I be smart and work this to my
favor?"

My porn pitch would've been:

Add a streaming video component where people can pay X/minute for 1 on 1
interaction. Allow donations. Let them sell videos for either a given dollar
amount or make them freely available when a threshold is met.

Then, on top of that, run a free, ad-driven, anonymous imageboard. (Yes, a
"chan.") Give each girl one, and some common spaces for grouping of similar
interests. Consider images your business cards, spread them far and wide,
freely. Maybe some of your videos too.

Don't sell media, sell a service. And give me a cut.

------
tomasienrbc
Sounds like he subscribes to the lean model too.

